# Nismo S tune suspension.



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

I am really interested in getting the S tune suspension from nismo. i was wondering if anyone here has had experience with them. what are peoples opinion on these.

I know they may not give me what a full coilover job will but i dont autox or drag i just have a lot of twists and turns were i live that i enjoy cutting up in my spec v. any opinions on the looks as far as wheel gap goes with these. I know they lower the car .8 inches in the front and .6 in the back


----------



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

Any opinions on the NISMO S tune suspension would be nice.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I havent tried them myself but I have heard good reviews about them. I have the koni (yellows) with stock springs (I auto-x) I have fun on & off the track.
I really dont care how much wheel gap I have as long as the car performs well! and some peeps are just the opposit, so figure out what matters most to you and go from there!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they lower .8 in in front and .6 in rear. cosmetically they look a bit better but do not lower enough to kill ride quality. at 30% stiffer than the v suspension, it is a good performance upgrade for those who cannot slam their ride due to roads that are not suitable.


----------

